# Money Boy



## mixxed_up (6. Juni 2011)

Moin!

jeder hier dürfte mittlerweile den selbsternannten besten Rapper im deutschsprachigen Raum kennen, Money Boy. 

Wie findet ihr ihn? Ich mein, über seine Musik brauch man ja nichts sagen ... aber sonst? 
Ich meine, er zieht durch was er sich vornimmt, auch wenn er von unzähligen Leuten gehatet wird. Er macht mehrere Tausend € an einem Abend, und er hat viele Shows ...

mfg mixxed_up

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCfm-vWuQRk


----------



## PommesmannXXL (6. Juni 2011)

Money Boy ist der absolut geilste Rapper wo gibt, ya ? 

Ne ehrlich, Money Boy hat mir echt schon viele Lacher beschert  Ich finde ihn toll


----------



## Nosferatu05 (6. Juni 2011)

Noch nie von dem gehört und was ist bitte gehatet? Das Wort gibt es nicht.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (6. Juni 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eExsaADwNBw&feature=related

@Nosferatu05, DAS IST MONEBOY !


----------



## seventyseven (6. Juni 2011)

adiovans111 schrieb:


> Money Boy ist der absolut geilste Rapper wo gibt, ya ?
> 
> Ne ehrlich, Money Boy hat mir echt schon viele Lacher beschert  Ich finde ihn toll



Absolut richtig xD

Wer möchte soll sich doch bitte "Manni Boy" auf YT anhören

YouTube - ‪


----------



## Knäcke (7. Juni 2011)

Was ist ein Money Boy.

Muss mir daheim mal das Video angucken, damit ich auf dem neuesten Stand bin


----------



## -NTB- (7. Juni 2011)

schaue kurz in den spiegel, SAY WHAT UP

YEEEEAAAAAH I GET MONEY OHHH YEEAAAHHH

ein köstliches lied für die überschüßige gute Laune


----------



## jensi251 (7. Juni 2011)

Moneyboy ist nichts.
Wenn dann ist der beste Deutschrapper Christoph Alex aka Favorite


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juni 2011)

> ein köstliches lied für die überschüßige gute Laune


Gute Laune? Die vergeht mir wenn ich sowas hören. Arme, arme Welt.... 

Da macht ja ne Katze bessere Musik als der!


----------



## Rinkadink (8. Juni 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:


> Moneyboy ist nichts.
> Wenn dann ist der beste Deutschrapper Christoph Alex aka Favorite



da hat aber jemand die rechnung ohne samy deluxe, max herre, dr. knarf, schnabel, dendemann, RAG, 5Sterne, Beatfabrik und Savas gemacht 

Topc: damit man wieder runter kommt von dem schund http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Nq2dzU2jqE


----------



## MasterFreak (9. Juni 2011)

Hahaha da is ja Blokkmonsta besser  Nein find ihn ganz funny. Son Freund von mir is Fan von dem ^^
haha FAV is the best : Da kommt der Typ mit der Chainsaw


----------



## PEG96 (9. Juni 2011)

Es heißt, siehst du den Typ mit der Chainsaw, er kommt dir Strange vor..
FAV2011 FTW! 
Für mal so eben ist FAV sogar ganz lustig, sonst höre ich aber eher nicht so ne musik.

@Topic, ich kenne ihn mag ihn aber nicht.


----------



## MasterFreak (9. Juni 2011)

Er kommt dir Strange vor der Typ mit der Chain.. Stirb du .....  das is soo Funny das Lied. Aber ich höre  eher was anderes


----------



## Lyr1x (9. Juni 2011)

Money Boy aka. PineappleTheFruitDude aka. MisterTwoBandannasoneLouiScarf 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7WKc3IvSe7w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## KOF328 (18. Juni 2011)

ich hasse diesen Money Boy wie die Pest... am Anfang wars noch ganz lustig aber mittlerweile nervt es nur noch. 
Mein Handy defekt lan, Nazis gehauen  Mein Geheimtipp: Mördan - Schatz, ich kann nicht mehr warten


----------



## MasterFreak (18. Juni 2011)

sag ich ja das is ja Blokkmonsta besser obwohl ich diese Musik auch nicht so doll find ^^


----------



## mixxed_up (22. Juni 2011)

Money Boy hat nen neuen Track released:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YS9Y84pL3w&feature

Ganz ehrlich, das ist gar nicht schlecht!


----------



## MasterFreak (23. Juni 2011)

nein der is übel schlecht !


----------



## jensi251 (24. Juni 2011)

Ist schlecht.


----------



## Gast12307 (26. Juni 2011)

Der "Zerkan is my girl" Typ is besser^^


----------



## JawMekEf (26. Juni 2011)

Money Boy, Kool Savas, Favorite = Geil!


----------



## KiraSenpai (29. Juni 2011)

hm ehrlich gesagt find ich den typen irgendwie lächerlich... es mag zwar sein das er geld verdient jedoch ist dies auch die schuld von wohl vielen minderbemittelten...
aber kann mir vorstellen das er selber gar nicht so ist, sondern nur so tut um eben geld damit zu machen^^


----------



## Nana (30. Juni 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Gute Laune? Die vergeht mir wenn ich sowas hören. Arme, arme Welt....
> 
> Da macht ja ne Katze bessere Musik als der!


 
xD Joa

Frag mich wie man so ein Depp als Musiker überhaupt anerkennt. Und wenn der mit seiner Musik noch wirklich Geld verdient, dann weiß ich auch net was mit der Welt los ist


----------



## Aufpassen (30. Juni 2011)

MoneyBoy spielt doch in Malibus Most Wanted mit oder. :p


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. Juni 2011)

Ich finde den Typ auch nur lächerlich!! 

Wie kann man das lied den gut finden ? Dann doch lieber die Version von den Aussenseitern 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Jk4IyJouP8?hd=1


----------



## Nana (30. Juni 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich finde den Typ auch nur lächerlich!!
> 
> Wie kann man das lied den gut finden ? Dann doch lieber die Version von den Aussenseitern


 

Jaaa! Aussenseiter ftw. xD


----------



## ChaoZ (30. Juni 2011)

Ich fand die Außenseiter nur in ihrer Koslowski Brothers Show ganz am Anfang gut.


----------



## KOF328 (30. Juni 2011)

Jo, mittlerweile schon sehr ausgelutscht und öfters unlustig... Zur KB Show kann man ja mal eben sachen wie "Ich kann Russisch Bljat!" oder "Glaub ja nicht du bist in der Bäääänd!" zitieren


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. Juni 2011)

Die sollten mal mehr von "Herbert" machen


----------



## Berat23 (4. Juli 2011)

Naja er hatts zwar nicht gerade drauf aber verdient trotzdem geld mit seinem "rap" also ich denke mal das keiner seine cds kaufen würde.....


----------



## LiquidCenTi (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich musst gerade so lachen als ich ihn gesehen hab. 
Aber die Comments sind das beste.

Was ist ein Swag?


----------



## Koyote (6. Oktober 2011)

Ist das nicht der Kleidungsstyle ?


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (6. Oktober 2011)

da der Junge Publizistik- und Kommunikationswissenschaft mit Magister abgeschlossen hat, gehe ich davon aus, dass er ganz genau weiß was er tut.
Ich meine, jeder erstgemeinte Gangsterrap-Versuch verschwindet meist wieder in der Versenkung - sowas brennt sich hingegen tief ins Gehirn ein & wird, wenn auch vielleicht zum flamen, an Freunde weiterverschickt.
Die Tracks die er heute macht, sind bei weitem besser und professioneller. Damit diese jedoch von vielen gehört werden, musste er erstmal bekannt werden ...
Darüber hinaus finde ich sowas herrlich erfrischend, genau wie die Parodien das kleinen Gangsters, die von vielen Leuten bis heute nicht als solche verstanden werden.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (6. Oktober 2011)

Koyote schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das nicht der Kleidungsstyle ?



Könnte sein aber das sieht im Vid er aus als ob er sowas wie den Bass aufdreht.


----------



## MasterFreak (7. Oktober 2011)

Er hat das von nem Ami nachgemacht. Der heißt Soulja Boy : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79guvNX458A&hd=1 Money Boy hat das von dem nachgemacht


----------



## pibels94 (7. Oktober 2011)

egal, Money boy hat swag! 

seine Musik ist schlecht, aber er hats trotzdem drauf, mir ist er symphatisch


----------



## LiquidCenTi (24. Oktober 2011)

Er weiß genauso wie Justin Bieber wie man Geld macht egal ob alle ihn hassen oder lieben.


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Oktober 2011)

Der Hype um MoneyBoy scheint zu erkalten. Irgendwie ist der auch schon ausgelutscht.


----------



## pibels94 (25. Oktober 2011)

seh ich andres, er bringt mittlerweile sogar richtig wenig schlechte Lieder raus  scheint langsam echt zum Rapper zu werden


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Oktober 2011)

Ach ja, der Daniel Kübelböck der "Rap"-"Musik"...


----------



## Lan_Party (25. Oktober 2011)

Money Boy ist doch schon alt. Fivty Sven ist in Thema Hood Yeahh! XD
Edit: Habe mir gerade Fav angehört...XD  Bei dem ist ja alles in die Hose gegangen...außer Frauenhände.  Sau lustig. Meine Kumpels hören die Lieder von dem XD


----------



## pibels94 (25. Oktober 2011)

ja man, broken comedy  pussycat prolls feat. scheiss T 

beverly sülz alter


----------



## Micha77 (25. Oktober 2011)

Also die Leute von Karolin Kebekzs sind garnich ma so schlecht.Die reimen wenigstens richtig....
Money Boy macht ja jetzt auch was mit Gina-Lisa


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (25. Oktober 2011)

Gina Lisa ist auch am Tiefpunkt ihrer Karriere angelangt xD Dann können die beiden gemeinsam untergehen


----------



## Lan_Party (25. Oktober 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:
			
		

> Gina Lisa ist auch am Tiefpunkt ihrer Karriere angelangt xD Dann können die beiden gemeinsam untergehen



Ich verstehe gar nicht was so toll an der sein sollte.  Katzenberger sind für mich auch out. Verstehe gar nicht was an der soooo toll ist.  Ist doch alles das selbe. Es fängt gut an obwohl sie nichts wert sind und hört schlecht auf.


----------



## pibels94 (25. Oktober 2011)

blond und titten, alles was in den medien zählt  niveauschleudern halt  am besten einfach rtl und co. nicht gucken, so bleibt man verschont


----------



## Painkiller (28. Oktober 2011)

Der Typ is iwie ein Witz. 

Wird hier ordentlich vernichtet. Hat gemeint sich mit Battle Boi Basti anlegen zu müssen. Naja, war halt ein Fehler. Nach dem Track hier kam nix mehr von Money Boy.  Doubletime-Killer FTW! 

Battle Boi Basti- Moneyboy Zerberstung - YouTube


----------



## cYnd (28. Oktober 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Der Typ is iwie ein Witz.
> 
> Wird hier ordentlich vernichtet. Hat gemeint sich mit Battle Boi Basti anlegen zu müssen. Naja, war halt ein Fehler. Nach dem Track hier kam nix mehr von Money Boy.  Doubletime-Killer FTW!
> 
> Battle Boi Basti- Moneyboy Zerberstung - YouTube


 
Finde den ersten Diss von BBB aber besser


----------

